# dinner and a movie with my boss?!



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

It happened, even though things didn't work out the way I wanted them to, I'm happy enough to say that I tried. Any self respect I had for myself went out the window when it came this woman. For the past two years she's been the one I've really wanted. Reflecting about it now makes it silly that I put my self respect aside to give it a shot. It couldn't be helped, everyday I work with her sucks because of this stupid love clenching feeling I feel when she's not around or when she's leaving for the day and I have to wait till the next morning to see her. She said she had fun but didn't reciprocate to my feelings. That's that I guess. Oh and of course we went to a movie. -_-


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well,atleast you didnt let your bowel issues get in the way of your life....kudos to you...keep trying to live a Normal lifr...soon the smell will be gone and you will have more self esteem


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I doubt I'll ever be cured but the point of this thread is to show that even with our affliction, you still can live a fairly normal life. Don't let something like LG get in the way of your happiness, lifes too short to give to give a ###### about negative people and their thoughts.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know about that. I wish I could not care, but there's a reason I care. Smelling like ###### pretty much gets rid of anyone you'd want to be in a long-term relationship with. Most people just can't tolerate constant bad smells. Same goes for friends. That's why I want to be cured of this condition. I'm also quite heavily infatuated with someone from work at the moment. My smell has never seemed to be an issue around this person, but in a way I'm hoping they don't reciprocate the feelings because if we ever went out together, I'm sure my LG would ruin the occasion.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

bent&broken said:


> I don't know about that. I wish I could not care, but there's a reason I care. Smelling like ###### pretty much gets rid of anyone you'd want to be in a long-term relationship with. Most people just can't tolerate constant bad smells. Same goes for friends. That's why I want to be cured of this condition. I'm also quite heavily infatuated with someone from work at the moment. *My smell has never seemed to be an issue around this person*, but in a way I'm hoping they don't reciprocate the feelings because if we ever went out together, I'm sure my LG would ruin the occasion.


this is exactly what I'm talking about. YOU need to look past this problem, it's not something we have complete control over yet so don't stop living life because you feel as if you're not worthy of a semblance of a normal life. Most of us here are already living that hell including myself, but we still press forward. All you need to know is that YOU are an amazing individual and you ARE worth being around. If anyone else disagree's they probably shouldn't be around you to begin with.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Second date right now at some crappy bar someone keeps telling me to go to.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

It was a really crappy bar but i had so much fun with this woman. We got drunk and i kissed her a few times but she felt weird about it because of her age (shes 39 I'm 28). she told me she would kiss me outside of the bar after we were done which i can't remember because i was so drunk. i pulled her close to me and kissed her and put my hands down her pants and grabed her thong and ass, we danced to some spanish song (shes italian or some crap, i can't remember) for a little and told me to loosen up because i was so tense. my god, I'm in love with this woman and she knows it.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Mikeydidit said:


> this is exactly what I'm talking about. YOU need to look past this problem, it's not something we have complete control over yet so don't stop living life because you feel as if you're not worthy of a semblance of a normal life. Most of us here are already living that hell including myself, but we still press forward. All you need to know is that YOU are an amazing individual and you ARE worth being around. If anyone else disagree's they probably shouldn't be around you to begin with.


Thanks Mikey  And I'm glad to hear your second date went so well. It's inspiring to know that someone else with LG can still have that much fun! I hope it continues to go well for you.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm more than positive I smelled while i was at that bar but it didn't stop me. The signs were there but it didn't shake my resolve. What really bothers me though is the fact that i think I'm in love with this woman and she does not want a relationship with me. Like i understand what I'm supposed to do at this point forward but i refuse to give up because there's hasn't been a moment i wasn't sure.


----------

